# hey just got GNU Riders Choice wondering if i should keep it?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

That's a toss up imo....

Would you get a store credit or something?

Have you looked into other companies to trade up to?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

well my dad works at rei so i got it there. but i would get store credit or a full refund not sure.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah gotcha

Does REI have Never Summer, Capita, or Forum boards by chance?

I know they don't have Bataleon....

If your set on the Burton or GNU, it's a toss up imo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

they have forum not sure about the rest. Im open to suggestions for different boards too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

And i tend not to go into the park so what would be the best choice then.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not a Forum wiz, but I would put Ride and Forum far ahead of both GNU and Burton for mostly personal reasons.

Both Forum and Ride make sick boards, but it seems like everyone has either a GNU or a Burton board.

If you ride on the east coast maybe a GNU with Bananatraction isn't a bad idea for you though.....

Otherwise I would look into an all mountain Forum or Ride board.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Alright i will look at some ride and forum boards.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought Burton owns Forum?! :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

I dont Know.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

mOnky said:


> I thought Burton owns Forum?! :dunno:


I think you're right technically..... But as far as the tech and direction the Forum heads isn't exactly in line with the "Burton" direction, I think.... I'm not exactly connected on the political side of that deal, but it seems to be how it is. Burtonavenger may be the man with the correct info on that.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

mOnky said:


> I thought Burton owns Forum?! :dunno:


burton owns a ton of companies, including forum. As far as I know K2 owns Ride. From what I've heard Forum products have been going downhill the last couple years, and K2 along with Ride are on the up and up


----------

